# Collection



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 9, 2008)

A slight diversion from the Germany pictures (of which there are still more to come). Thought I'd post these, nothing special photographically, but nice to look at all the same.

1. Cheap & nasty - Yamaha APX4a







2. Not even remotely cheap or nasty - Yamaha SA2200






3. Damned expensive and very nice indeed - Paul Reed Smith 'Custom 22' Artist






4. A little old, a little battered but absolutely priceless in my eyes - Yamaha MSG Standard






More of this kind of stuff once I get round to taking it...


The hostas look good too, if a little nibbled round the edges


----------



## Chiller (Jun 9, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup: Beautiful instruments Chris.  Lovin these shots.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 10, 2008)

Seems like you keep these little treasures of yours "on the island" instead of "in the Magic Kingdom"? To my mind, that fence in the background looks very much like an English garden fence to me ...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 10, 2008)

It is an English fence, such things would not last long in the heat out here. The Magic Kingdom Collection will follow shortly, by which time I will have identified a suitably exotic location in front of which to portray them - would a small palm tree do?


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 10, 2008)

I would not mind at all having #2 or #3 in my ever so small but growing guitar collection!!!!


----------



## droyz2000 (Jun 10, 2008)

I really like these photos as a collection. I think one thing that helps is that the stand that the guitars are sitting on is not a cheap plastic or metal one that holds the neck with the two prongs. That way the whole guitar can be seen without any interruptions. Very nice.


----------



## tedE (Jun 10, 2008)

they your guitars?


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 10, 2008)

Love where you chose to 'pose' these guitars, Chris.  Makes for a lovely background to these beautiful looking guitars.

(Ummm, exactly how many do you own??)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 10, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> (Ummm, exactly how many do you own??)



:blushing: ...erm! Fifteen, with number 16 on order...


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## MissMia (Jun 10, 2008)

Great series CofA!  #3 is a hot one.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 10, 2008)

OK, so now for the Magic Kingdom Collection...

5. A Warmoth Telecaster - one I built (from Warmoth parts) myself







6. A Warmoth Stratocaster - my first build (from Warmoth parts)






7. A Paul Reed Smith 'Soapbar' SE - one of their Korean range, nice and light and ideal for those Green Day moments






8. Fender 'Lonestar' Stratocaster - Got this one when the MSG was in two pieces in 2000






9. Tokai 'Loverock' DCII - a big bruiser of a guitar, massively powerful sound, rips up palm trees and picks its teeth with them...






10. Cort A5 Bass - Doesn't get out much, think my hands are a bit small for bass playing to be honest, but it looks good, so what the hell






11. Yamaha LL-400 - one of their handmade range. Beautiful sound and by far the nicest acoustic I have






...and yes, it did get wet whilst I was taking this shot.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 10, 2008)

They really are beautiful looking things, aren't they?  And I love your descriptions of them.



			
				Chris of Arabia said:
			
		

> ...and yes, it did get wet whilst I was taking this shot.


   What we'll do for a picture, '_eh_'?


----------



## MissMia (Jun 10, 2008)

What a great collection of guitars. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 10, 2008)

And there are still 4 missing. All in the UK though unfortunately, 3 because my focus was too far off for any PP redemption, and the other I completely overlooked.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jun 10, 2008)

N6 is my fav. I've always been a strat fan.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 10, 2008)

It is perhaps unfortunate for you that I'm not planning on getting rid of that one any time soon...


----------



## doenoe (Jun 10, 2008)

very nice, why didnt you take one too the meet-up. you could have rocked Ole Hoop from its foundation. 
And those are some great looking guitars.....way better looking then the one i got standing in my room (collecting dust) Besides, i can only play the intro bit of "more then words" I just dont have the time to learn the chords........ah well, maybe someday


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 10, 2008)

doenoe said:


> you could have rocked Ole Hoop from its foundation.



What? You think I can play them! :shock:


----------



## doenoe (Jun 10, 2008)

uhm yeah, i kinda think you could..........but you could have rocked the place anyhow. Just jam and say its Arabic rock or something, that probably would have worked


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice images and awesome guitars! I wanna play that Paul Reed Smith 'Custom 22' Artist #3 image from the 1st set there! That thing looks soooo smooth and sweet - and *EVIL!!!*  Like it plays tritones just by being in it's presence!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 10, 2008)

BTW, do you have any recordings of yourself playing? I'd love to hear some! Here's me one a $130 yamaha CG200 (gut) and a $15 mic. I stuck in the sound hole (recorded in GarageBand):


Muahahahaaa now you have to post some or I'll look like a total idiot...  (Hmmm, <wonders silently to self...> )


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jun 10, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> It is perhaps unfortunate for you that I'm not planning on getting rid of that one any time soon...


 
I wouldn't take it away from you. 
You made me look into the Warmoth site (I didn't know about them) and start thinking things....


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 11, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> BTW, do you have any recordings of yourself playing? I'd love to hear some! Here's me one a $130 yamaha CG200 (gut) and a $15 mic. I stuck in the sound hole (recorded in GarageBand):


 
I'll think about it..._ (probably for quite a long time...)_


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 11, 2008)

I hope you do man - and not for too long!   Music is an awesome communication form!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 27, 2008)

The missing items and myself...

12. Peavey 'Cropper' Classic





13. Crafter GAB-21ST Acoustic Bass





14. Fender 'Classic Players' Baja Telecaster





15. Ovation '2001' Collectors Edition





16. Warmoth 'LP' ("Braveheart")





17. And me





...and here endeth the collection, for now...


----------



## Resin42 (Aug 27, 2008)

Amazing collection, I'm getting serious guitar envy here. The shots ain't bad either.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 27, 2008)

Resin42 said:


> I'm getting serious guitar envy here


 
Oddly, you're not the first to say that...


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 1, 2008)

Beautiful instruments Chris!  You did them justice with gorgeous clear, sharp and colorful shots.  Nice job!

NJ


----------



## ShakeyBlakey (Sep 14, 2008)

beautiful set of guitars u got there mate, nicely photographed, now play us a chord or 2


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 30, 2008)

Something new...

One Cort gb-94 four string bass


----------



## SpaceNut (Dec 30, 2008)

Cool!!


----------

